# Greenworks 40v vs Worx 20v Cordless Trimmers



## AdamA (Jun 6, 2019)

Hello all!

I'd like to get some opinions on trimmers! I'm looking at the Greenworks 60v (https://www.lowes.com/pd/Greenworks-Pro-GW-60-V-String-Trimmer-Blower-Combo-Kit-with-1-2-Ah-Battery-Charger/1000820238) and the Worx 20v (https://www.lowes.com/pd/WORX-2-Piece-20-volt-Max-Cordless-Power-Equipment-Combo-Kit/1000180321).

I like the power (and quality) of the Greenworks, but I like the easier edging capability, and adjustability, of the Worx. You can also get the Worx replacement lines, 6 spindles fo $9 shipping. I also like the auto line feed of the Worx vs the bump feed (which I've never liked) of the Greenworks.

Thanks for any opinions!


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I dont own either but if the only thing you dont like about the Greenworks is the feed head, see if it will take an Echo speed feed. First thing I did with my Shtihl was install the Echo head, so much nicer. You will like bump feeds again. Lowes will have them I'm sure so maybe you can see in the store if it would work. Past that, if there are other tools from the same line you like best to pick a battery system.


----------

